# Hazmat certification for job



## ChanelCinq (Aug 20, 2013)

So I am seeing this Hazmat certification appear in quite a few different companies.

I have tried to look into it but I really have no clue what certification they are looking for.  CA parks and rec offers a 24 hour class for about 900 bucks.  When I look at other places there are Hazmat certification courses from 8 hours for 120 bucks to 40 hours in upwards of over 1,000 bucks.

Anyone in CA have any clue what they are looking for?  I am applying for companies in the SF Bay Area.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 20, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> So I am seeing this Hazmat certification appear in quite a few different companies.
> 
> I have tried to look into it but I really have no clue what certification they are looking for.  CA parks and rec offers a 24 hour class for about 900 bucks.  When I look at other places there are Hazmat certification courses from 8 hours for 120 bucks to 40 hours in upwards of over 1,000 bucks.
> 
> Anyone in CA have any clue what they are looking for?  I am applying for companies in the SF Bay Area.



I just thought of something.  They are not talking about the FEMA certs are they?  We had to do 5 different FEMA certs for school.  We did FEMA IS-3, FEMA IS-100, FEMA IS-200, FEMA IS-700, and AWR-160.  I also did FEMA IS-704 because I have noticed some jobs require it.

So is the Hazmat certification something different?  I cannot believe the amount of things these companies want.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Aug 20, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> I just thought of something.  They are not talking about the FEMA certs are they?  We had to do 5 different FEMA certs for school.  We did FEMA IS-3, FEMA IS-100, FEMA IS-200, FEMA IS-700, and AWR-160.  I also did FEMA IS-704 because I have noticed some jobs require it.
> 
> So is the Hazmat certification something different?  I cannot believe the amount of things these companies want.



The certification you are referring to is either Hazardous Materials First Responder Awareness or Hazardous Materials First Responder Operations. Most private ambulance companies in CA require Hazardous Materials First Responder Awareness. Many community colleges offer the course as well. You should check out your local community college to see if they offer the course.


----------



## Aprz (Aug 21, 2013)

I believe in San Francisco (County), they require Hazmat First Responder Awareness (FRA), which is the 8 hour class. I don't know if you need FRA prior to or within a certain frame working on an ambulance in San Francisco (County).

In Santa Clara County, they require Hazmat First Responder Operation (FRO) within the first 6 months of employment as an EMT on an ambulance, which is the 16 hour class.

Alameda and Contra Costa County I don't think requires any Hazmat training.

Most counties require at least a couple of these: SEMS, ICS 100, ICS 200, NIMS 700 prior to working on ambulance. Santa Clara County requires IS 3, NIMS 704, and AWR 160 too.

It really depends which county you are working in.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 21, 2013)

Aprz said:


> I believe in San Francisco (County), they require Hazmat First Responder Awareness (FRA), which is the 8 hour class. I don't know if you need FRA prior to or within a certain frame working on an ambulance in San Francisco (County).
> 
> In Santa Clara County, they require Hazmat First Responder Operation (FRO) within the first 6 months of employment as an EMT on an ambulance, which is the 16 hour class.
> 
> ...



Thanks CodeBru1984 and Aprz.  

Yeah I have seen that some of the companies want the hazmat certification within 90 days of employment.

Aprz your posts are always so detailed and I appreciate all the info.  I don't know where else I would find all this info for each Bay Area county.  Thanks again.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 21, 2013)

Go get the actual certification they want from each employer. Get the criteria in writing, not some clerk or  other staffer's opinion, it ought to include an title, maybe with a reference to the particular law requiring it, and be in the *formal job description*.

Then contact the adult education in your area which will offer a certificate. Then make sure they are certified to certify that. 

In Sacramento we have the Safety Center, where they teach and certify _everything_, you may have something similar. Maybe some government employment development function might offer it cheaper. Be very wary of cheap private certifications.


----------



## stemi (Aug 21, 2013)

My employer that requires it had us do it (FRO) online. It cost $80 and you got a certificate you could print out. Its mostly on how to use the orange ERG book.


----------



## CALEMT (Aug 21, 2013)

Im not to sure how the northern counties run but I have my hazmat first responder operations. I do believe that the agency that issues the cert. is CAL EMA. I don't think that it is a online course because mine had a whole scenario thing and I do think the class was 16 or 12 hours. Not sure how much it costs (mine was paid for via fire academy) so thats a big gray area. Also FEMA IS - 5.a is hazmat awareness or something like that, I don't think it teaches you how to use a ERG if I remember correctly.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks guys.  It appears most companies want it after employment.  So I'll wait until I get a job and see exactly what they want.


----------



## blindsideflank (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.saferesponse.com/online_courses

you get a certificate, and its something on the resume to show you CAN complte a cours, even if its not the one they want. Not sure if its NFPA. It meets OSHA standards (whatever that means)


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 23, 2013)

blindsideflank said:


> http://www.saferesponse.com/online_courses
> 
> you get a certificate, and its something on the resume to show you CAN complte a cours, even if its not the one they want. Not sure if its NFPA. It meets OSHA standards (whatever that means)



THanks.  I am sure they want something else but yes this is good for the application process and then when I get hired I can take whatever course they recommend.


----------

